# 5 for 5 badge qualifier



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Hope this is ok thanks


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good shooting!

Seems like it could be a challenge shooting from outside to inside, but you certainly managed.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Way to go Mr west that some fine shooting right there!!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

James! You really made that look easy. Great shooting!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good shooting James.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks boys


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Interesting how you begin above your head and come down to find your sight picture instead of rotating the frame arm up. Based on your results, I'd say don't change, lol.*

*Great shooting.*


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great grouping!
Congrats for the badge earned!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I posted these comments in the Competitions forum, but I want to repeat them here so everyone is aware of the problem.

Nice shooting, JW!!! I have one complaint about your setup. The circle is supposed to be the size of the ring on top of the can, NOT THE BOTTOM OF THE CAN. The difference is not great, but the bottom is a wee bit larger than the top. I want to emphasize this point for others who may want to attempt this shoot in the future. Now, in your case, if the top of the can were used, you would have still put all 5 in the circle ... one may have actually cut the circle, but that counts. Sooo, I will put in for your 5/5 10 meter badge.

But PLEASE, everyone ... USE THE RING ON THE TOP OF THE SODA CAN FOR YOUR CIRCLE.

Cheers ..... Charles

P.S. Sorry I did not get to this sooner. I was out of town for a dog obedience trial for several days, and I had no internet access.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

You can download a suitable target for this badge, here:

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/95-10m-badge-target/

Anyway the correct size of the circle is 54mm or 2-1/8"


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

OK Charles thank you sorry about that


----------

